# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  The Official Ron Paul Forums Recipe Thread

## MsDoodahs

Eventually we'll have enough for our own cookbook.

----------


## Kludge

From Grimnir:

*Mixed greens with Apple-cider viniagrette:*

1 bag of italian or romaine mixed greens; best done with those of the darker variety
add handfuls each of hemp seeds, sunflower kernels, dried cranberries, almonds
fresh nectarines and oranges, cut into slivers

Viniagrette:
1/2 cup apple-cider vinegar
1 1/2 cups cold-pressed olive oil
fruit puree of your choosing (I used blackberries, blueberries, banana, mandarin oranges, apple, and mango. 
if you don't have a processor, a store-bought fruit juice will suffice) - eyeball to near the top of your chosen container
add nutmeg, cardamom, and/or cinnamon, adjust to taste.
[1 teaspoon hemp protein powder]
shake well.



*Orange-cinnamon quinoa (cous-cous alternative):*
bring 3 cups orange juice (slightly diluted with water) to boil, then add 1 1/2 cups of quinoa
Return to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for 10-15 minutes. Turn off the heat and let stand, covered, for 5 minutes.
Add in cinnamon and toasted almonds + dried cranberries
organic hemp seeds, quinoa, and much more can be bought by the pound at nutsonline.com; quite cheap too
 
From Deborah K:

*Dump Cake
* 
1 box of yellow cake mix
1 can of pinapple chunks
1 can of cherry pie filling
1 bag of chopped walnuts
1 stick of butter

Grease 11x9 pyrex dish
dump in cherry pie filling
dump in pineapple chunks
dump in cake mix - dry - right out of the box - evenly 
lay thin pads of butter all over cake
sprinkle on walnuts
bake at 350 for approx one hour

From Kotin (made this one -- it's delicious):

*Jewish Apple Cake*


Ingredients:

    * 6 Granny Smith Apples, peeled & thinly sliced
    * 2 large Teaspoons of cinnamon
    * 5-6 Tablespoons granulated sugar or to taste
    * 3 Cups all purpose flour
    * 2 1/4 Cups sugar, half granulated, half dark brown
    * 3 Teaspoons baking powder
    * 1/2 Teaspoons salt
    * 4 Eggs
    * 1 Cup vegetable oil
    * 2 1/2 Teaspoons vanilla extract
    * 1/3 Cup freshly squeezed orange juice

Oil and flour a tube pan - not a fluted one - or angel food cake pan. Set aside. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a medium bowl, mix the apples, cinnamon, and sugar.

In a large bowl, mix the rest of the ingredients together and beat with a wooden spoon until the mixture is smooth.

Scoop half the batter into the prepared pan can cover with half the apple mixture. Scoop a second layer of batter over the apples and top with remaining apple mixture.

Bake for about 1 3/4 hours. The crust should be crunchy. Cool in the pan for 15 minutes and remove to wire rack to finish cooling.


*
MATZO BALL SOUP     
* 

4-6 lb. Chicken
1 lg. onion
2 carrots, cut in pieces
3 stalks celery, cut in pieces
3 qts. water
1 tbsp. chicken bouillon

In a large stock pot, cover Chicken with water, add above ingredients and boil until very tender. Allow chicken to cool in the liquid. Remove chicken and reserve for some other future use. Strain remaining broth and discard the cooked vegetables. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add cooked matzo balls and thoroughly heat them or drop uncooked matzo balls into broth following directions on the matzo ball recipe.

MATZO BALLS:

1 tbsp. chicken fat or oil
1 tbsp. chopped parsley
1 c. boiling water
Salt & pepper to taste
2 eggs, separated
1 c. matzo meal
1 lg. celery stalk, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 sm. onion, chopped

Chop seasonings very fine, then fry in oil. When clear, add cup of boiling water; then cool a few minutes. Add matzo meal, well beaten egg yolks, then fold in stiffly beaten egg whites. Form into small balls and drop into boiling chicken soup or you can drop them into boiling salted water. Cover pot and simmer for approximately 30 minutes.

From Give.Me.Liberty:

*Awesome Dip Stuff*

-Package of cream cheese.
-Shredded cheese (Mozzarella, Cheddar, mixed, whatever).
-Hormel Chili (w/ beans or w/o them, whatever)

Get a big microwavable dish. Spread the cream cheese on the bottom, followed by the chili, and then sprinkle the cheese - microwave for 3 1/2 minutes or until the cheese is melted.

From RonPaulHawaii:

*Laulau*
Prep time: less than 30 minutes
Cooking time: 4 hours!
Special equipment: a steamer large enough to easily accomodate a dozen laulau

about 50 lu`au leaves24 to 30 ti leaves3 lbs. pork shoulder or butt.  Don't trim any fat!1.5 lbs. salted butterfish2 T Hawaiian salt
  Notes on the ingredients:

Fresh spinach may be substituted for lu`au leaves, but reduce the cooking time to 90 minutes if you do. The flavor of spinach is similar enough, but not identical to lu`au.Banana leaves or even corn husks may be substituted for ti leaves.Salted (not smoked) salmon or cod may be used in place of salted butterfish. If all else fails, use fresh butterfish, salmon or cod, but add 1/3 t. extra Hawaiian salt per laulau.Kosher salt may be used in place of Hawaiian saltOn the one hand, please feel free to substitute as needed. On the other hand, it is well worth a little extra effort to stick as close to the traditional preparation as is feasible. If you substitute everything, is it still laulau?
  First, start with all your prep work.  Wash the ti and lu`au leaves.  Prepare your ti leaves, then set them aside. Remove the center stem and fibrous veins from each lu`au leaf. If you have tender, young lu`au, you may be fine leaving the veins intact. Optionally, dice and reserve the lu`au stems to use in the laulau.
 Cut the pork into 12 pieces and rub with salt. Cut the fish into 12 pieces. Start heating a large steamer with water in the bottom. At this point, your prep work is done. Easy so far, eh?
Stack four to five lu`au leaves on a flat surface, with leaf tips pointing in different directions. Place a piece of pork in the center of the leaf stack, and then a slice of fish on top. If you've decided to use the reserved lu`au stems, add a tablespoon of diced stems. Fold the lu`au leaf to enclose the bundle, much like you would enclose a burrito or wrap.
  You now need to choose a wrapping method, package style or Ho`okupu style. Wrap each laulau bundle in the style of your choosing, then place them in the steamer, stacking if necessary. Make sure to leave spaces between the laulau so that the steam can reach everywhere! Steam for four hours.
 I like to present the laulau still wrapped on a large platter and allow the guests to open their own bundles, discarding the outer ti leaves and eating everything else. It's messier at the table to do it this way, but when that first wave of lu`au smell rises from a newly opened laulau, the excitement on people's faces is completely worth it.

From Grimnir:

*Roasted red pepper-cilantro hempseed hummus*

a protein packed flavorgasm I created ten minutes ago while stoned out of my mind

_preheat oven to 450 degrees F
stuff a hewed red bell pepper with finely chopped fresh garlic and cilantro
drizzle with cayenne pepper, curry powder, and extra virgin olive oil mixture (also doubles as an excellent salad dressing if blended with an avocado)
roast for about 30 minutes, covered in tin foil

in the meantime:
grind almonds and hempseeds in a coffee grinder until somewhat coarse

when roasting is finished, pulse in a food processor along with almond-hemp mixture and a 16oz can of garbanzo beans

keep additional hemp, garbanzo, and almond on hand in case of unwanted moisture; adjust with spices to taste and desired viscosity_


I recommend serving in unleavened hemp, flax, or multigrain bread along with wild rice, mixed greens, and fresh avocado. Serve alongside a glass of raw vanilla almond milk, steamed together with rooibos tea

From LittleLightShining:
*
LLS' Famous Chocolate Pie*

3 Cups milk (whole or lowfat, I use whole)
4 Tablespoons cornstarch
1 egg yolk
1 whole egg
½ Cup plus 2 Tablespoons sugar
4 Tablespoons cocoa powder (Dutch-processed is preferred, but use what you can get)
8 oz  chocolate chips (whatever your favorite is. I use Ghirardelli semi or bittersweet)
2 Teaspoons vanilla extract
whipped cream optional
premade graham cracker pie crust

In a medium bowl combine ½ Cup milk with cornstarch and whisk well. Add the yolk, egg, sugar and cocoa. Whisk well.

In a large, heavy saucepan heat the remaining milk (2 ½ Cups) over med-high heat until it begins to boil. Pour half of the hot milk into the bowl with the cocoa mixture, stirring constantly. Pour this back into the saucepan and whisk constantly. Lower heat to med-low and whisk constantly for 5-7 minutes until pudding thickens. The pudding needs to get very thick.

Remove the pan from heat and add the chocolate chips and vanilla. Stir until the chocolate is completely melted. For best texture pour the pudding through a metal sieve into the pie shell. (You can omit the sieve step and it will still be delicious.)

This recipe makes one pie and a little extra to put into ramekins or mugs. Cover the surface completely with plastic wrap to avoid the skin unless you, like George Costanza, thoroughly enjoy pudding skins. In that case just cover with the plastic that came on the pie shell (inverted, obviously) and cool in the fridge for at least 2 hours before serving.


From LiberteeBell:

*Ruby's (that's my mom) salad that everyone loves:*

Romaine Lettuce

Cucumbers

Tomatoes

***Lawry's Garlic Salt, coarse ground with parsley (has a bright green top)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Balsamic Vinegar


Cut everything up and put it in a large bowl. Sprinkle liberally with Lawry's Garlic Salt (this is the key ingredient, no other brand will do). Shake the bowl a bit. Add EVOO and balsamic vinegar to taste. I don't measure anything but as a start, I'd guess about 1/3 cup oil and 25 shakes of vinegar. Toss gently but thoroughly. Enjoy!

I often add a variety of other salad greens or raw vegetables such as brocolli, shreaded carrots, and colorful bell peppers. I also frequently use other vinegars for a different taste. It's really good with red wine vinegar, raspberry balsamic or just plain ol' apple cider vinegar. It's, of course, 1000 times better with home-grown vegetables.

----------


## Semper Vigilans

Alright DooDahs!

I'll start with what I had last night.

Hamburger steak.

1 1/4 lbs ground chuck (Product of USA)
Canned mushrooms (small)
Mushroom gravy mix
Baby swiss from the deli counter

Velveeta Shells and Cheese

Rolls

Form the meat into 4 patties, press flat. Cook in a large skillet until well done. Prepare the mushroom gravy according to package directions about 5 minutes before your meat is done. Drain fat from hamburger steaks. Drain canned mushrooms, pour over patties, pour gravy over patties. Simmer on low heat covered, turning occasionally. Start Shells and Cheese. The meat is done when the pasta is done.

Shells and Cheese - see package

Rolls - see package

Enjoy!

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Alright, Here's a real easy one that everyone just love love loves!

Easy Crunchy Onion Chicken

1lb bnls skinless chicken breasts
Lg. can french fried onions
1 egg beaten

Crush fried onions in gallon plastic bag
Dip chicken in egg and coat with onion crumbs
Bake 20 min in 400 degree oven or until done

and Yummy! enjoy!

----------


## sevin

This is my favorite dessert ever! I have it on my birthdays instead of cake.

*Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Pie*

Ingredients:
1 cup of sugar
1/2 cup of flour
1/2 cup of chocolate chips
1/2 cup of peanut butter chips
1/2 cup of chopped pecans
3/4 cup of coconut
2 eggs
1 stick of butter
1 tablespoon of vanilla
Pie shell (preferably graham cracker)

- Mix the flour the sugar together.
- Beat the eggs in a bowl
- Melt the butter in a bowl (microwave)
- Pour the eggs and butter in with the flour/sugar and mix well
- Add the chips, pecans, and coconut and mix well
- Pour into the pie shell
- Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes

It's best to let it cool for about 10 minutes so it won't be too soupy. Enjoy!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Caramel Filled Chocolate Cookies

1 cup butter or margarine, softened
1 cup sugar
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 large eggs
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup cocoa
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup chopped pecans, divided (I needed more than this for the dipping part)
1 tablespoon sugar (more of this, too)
1 (9 ounce) package chewy caramels in milk chocolate (I used rollo candies for this)

Beat butter at medium speed with an electric mixer until creamy. Gradually add sugars, beating well. Add eggs, beating well.

Combine flour, cocoa, and soda; add to butter mixture, mixing well. Stir in vanilla and 1/2 cup chopped pecans. Cover cookie dough and refrigerate 1 hour.

Combine remaining 1/2 cup pecans and 1 tablespoon sugar; set aside. Gently press 1 tablespoon cookie dough around each candy, forming a ball. Dip one side of cookie in pecan mixture. Place, pecan side up, 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheets. Bake at 375° for 8 minutes. (Cookies will look soft.). Let cool 1 minute on cookie sheets. Remove to wire racks to cool. (I had to let them cool longer than a minute on the sheets - I use insulated cookie sheets and I let them stay on there for a while because the caramel is so hot that it falls out the bottom of the cookie if you put them onto the wire racks too soon.) Yield: 4 dozen.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

If you are a fan of cabbage rolls, here's the best recipe I've ever tasted

*Sarma*

4qts water
1 1/2 t salt
1 lg head cabbage
1 lb sauerkraut
2 T olive oil
1 C chopped onion
2 t. minced garlic
1 lb lean ground beef
1/4 C uncooked rice
1 t fresh lemon juice
1/2 t rosemary
1/2 t paprika
1/4 C dry white wine
1/2 C tomato puree

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F
1.  Bring water to boil in 6-8qt pot.  Stir in 1 t. salt.
2.  Remove 16 leaves from cabbage head.  Trim the leaves of core.
3.  Blanche the leaves in batches in boiling water for 3-5 min, or until they are supple.  Remove and drain the leaves.
4.  Drain the sauerkraut juice
5.  Heat olive oil in skillet.  Saute onions over low-med. heat for 2 min.  Add garlic and gr. beef.  Saute for 3 min while breaking up meat clumps.
6.  Add rice, lemon juice, rosemary, paprika, 1/2 C of sauerkraut and remaining salt.  Vigorously mix the ingreds. for about 1 min.  Let cool.
7.  Place appx. 2 rounded T. of meat in each leaf.  Wrap the leaf around filing, envelope style.
8.  Place a 1/2" layer of sauerkraut on bottom of casserole dish.  Arrange sarma seam side down on top of sauerkraut.  Cover with sauerkraut.
9.  Mix wine and puree and pour over sauerkraut.
10.  Cover casserole tightly and bake for 1 hr.

Enjoy

----------


## JoshLowry

Go to www.AllRecipes.com

Learn to use their site. 

Sort your recipe results by "Top 20" and "Ranking"  

Sort comments for individual recipes by "Most Helpful" and read them before you cook.

Natalie and I have had some really awesome stuff on there when searching this way.  You just know a recipe is going to rock when it's a 5 or even 4 star with 1853 reviews.

Here are some of our favorites: 

"Worlds Best Lasagna"
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Worlds-...na/Detail.aspx

"Delicious Ham and Potato Soup"
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Delicio...up/Detail.aspx
(This is really good with this asparagus recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Asparag...an/Detail.aspx)

"Bills Sausage Gravy and Biscuits"
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bills-S...vy/Detail.aspx

"Chicken Pot Pie IX"
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken...IX/Detail.aspx

"Seven Layer Dip"
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Seven-L...ip/Detail.aspx
(This is like a $20 taco dip, but you'll be getting the most compliments)  

Yummmm!

----------


## brandon

Anyone have a link to the thread with the crepe recipe? I can't seem to find it and I want to make it right now

Edit: Nevermind, found it.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=180667

----------


## angelatc

Two of the world's easiest party recipes:

1 Jar Marshmallow Creme
1 package of cream cheese

Mix well - dip fruits in it. It's awesome.


Recipe #2:

2 packages of cream cheese
2 cans  Hormel Chili (no beans)
1 Pkg Shredded Taco Mix (or sharp cheddar) cheese 

In a casserole or baking dish, spread cream cheese, then chili, then top with shredded cheese. Bake at 400 for 15-20 minutes. Serve with salsa chips, tostitos, Doritos, fritos....whatever is on sale.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Where were you people when we did the Ron Paul Recipes web site and printed 50,000  fliers of this info last Thanksgiving????

-t

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> Where were you people when we did the Ron Paul Recipes web site and printed 50,000  fliers of this info last Thanksgiving????
> 
> -t


Oh wow, I had no idea!  missed that one 
I definitely would have contributed tangent. sorry

----------


## angelatc

> Where were you people when we did the Ron Paul Recipes web site and printed 50,000  fliers of this info last Thanksgiving????
> 
> -t


I  am totally sorry! I missed it, I guess.  So many threads, so little time.

----------


## hillertexas

An oldie but goodie:

Recipe for "Dr. Paul's American Pie"


Ingredients:

1 tbsp Free Speech
1 cup of Federal Fiscal Responsibility
1 entire box of "Bring The Boys Back Home" brand Troop Redeployment
a dash of Secure Borders
2 legs of an unregulated, free-ranging Internet
a pinch of Habeas Corpus
10 measures of Bill of Rights
and 1 big, heaping cup of Constitution


Instructions:

Preheat country by voting for Ron Paul in the Republican primaries. 

Take a "big 'ol mess" of Income Taxes, separate the personal tax from the corporate tax and discard the personal. (This only works if you remembered to put in the entire box of "Bring The Boys Back Home." - Don't leave any extra laying around anywhere.) Always follow Founding Father's instructions carefully, and read their warning label: "Avoid entangling alliances, allow peaceful commerce with all."

Combine the ingredients in a big melting pot, reducing any extra government waste & pork fat as you go, and mix throughly with a little extra personal research and wisdom.  Whatever you do, don't let the T.V. distract you while cooking!

Finally, add a dash of hope and prayer, to taste.

If you need more help or instructions preparing this, just google "Ron Paul" on the Internet, and you'll find lots of useful information.

Simmer patiently.  Yes, it does take a while to prepare, but it is worth the wait... Dr. Paul's American Pie recipe is Mmmmm-Mmmm, Good!  (And it is good FOR you, too.)

This dish is traditionally enjoyed with a nice warm cup of Liber-Tea.

Serves 300 Million... With plenty for everyone to get their fair slice of the pie for a change!

----------


## MsDoodahs

*Corn Pudding*

3 eggs, slightly beaten
¼ cup butter or margarine, melted
1 small onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 17 oz can cream style corn
1 17 oz can whole kernel corn, undrained
1 8 ½ oz package cornbread mix

Combine first 7 ingredients; stir well.  Pour into well greased shallow 2 qt casserole.  Bake at 350º for 1 hour or until set.

*Banana French Toast*

1 c. milk
1T melted butter
½ t salt
1 T vanilla
2 eggs
1 lb or 2 small very ripe bananas
4 slices white bread (dried out)
Oil for frying

Mix first 5 ingredients in large bowl.  Mash bananas with fork; add to milk mixture.  Soak bread in mixture; fry until golden brown.  Sprinkle with cinnamon for added punch!

*Squash Casserole*

3 cups cooked yellow squash
2 large eggs
½ cup crushed cracker crumbs
¼ cup butter
grated cheese
1 small onion, grated
½ t salt
¼ cup milk
1 green pepper, chopped

Saute onion and green pepper in butter.  Mix all ingredients together.  Pour into greased baking dish.  Sprinkle with more cracker crumbs and grated cheese.  Bake in 375º oven for 20 minutes or until lightly browned.

*
Shred Head, Butter and Bread*

½ stick unsalted butter
½ cup pulverized seasoned croutons
1 t caraway seeds
1 small head cabbage, shredded
t salt
t sugar

Bring water to a boil, add salt and sugar.  Add shredded cabbage.  Melt butter in skillet, add caraway seeds  heat until it smells nutty.  Stir in croutons.

Drain cabbage WELL.  Pour dressing over, stir and serve. (From Alton Brown)


*Carrots with Bacon and Onion*

1 pound carrots, scraped and sliced
3 slices bacon (with extra for Billy to nibble while Im cooking)
1 small onion, chopped
3 T brown sugar
Pepper to taste

Cook carrots, covered, in boiling water until crisp tender; drain.

Cook bacon until crisp; drain, reserving one tablespoon drippings in skillet.  Crumble bacon and set aside.

Saute onion in drippings until tender.  Add brown sugar, pepper, and carrots; cook until thoroughly heated.  Sprinkle with crumbled bacon.  Makes 4 servings.


*Goldies Broccoli Cheese Casserole*
1 cup rice, cooked according to package directions
2 (10 oz) packages frozen chopped broccoli, cooked and drained
1 stick butter or margarine
1 jar Cheese Whiz
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of broccoli soup

Mix rice and broccoli together.  Add butter, cheese whiz, and soups.  Pour into greased casserole dish, bake at 350º for 30 minutes or until bubbly.

*Maggies Cream Cheese Pound Cake*

1 cup margarine, softened

½ cup butter, softened

1 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened

3 cups sugar

dash of salt

2 teaspoons vanilla

6 large eggs

3 cups flour (plain or cake)

Combine margarine, butter, cream cheese, and sugar; beat well.  Add salt and vanilla.  Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.  Add flour and mix well.

Pour batter into a greased and floured 10 inch tube pan.

Place pan in a cold oven and set at 275°.  Bake for 1 ½ hours or until tester inserted comes out clean.  Cool in pan.


*Millie's Chili*

2  3 lbs ground beef
2 large or 3 medium onions, chopped
Bacon grease  (2 tablespoons or so)
1 small or ½ large bell pepper, chopped
1 rib celery, chopped
1 28 oz can crushed tomatoes
1 14.5 can diced tomatoes
16 oz beef broth
½ cup to ¾ cup white wine
¼ cup to ½ cup strong black coffee
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon Tabasco  (less/more to taste)
The spice blend  in no particular order:

Chili powder 
Mexican Hot Chili powder
Oregano
Cumin
Garlic
Cayenne
Black pepper
Salt
Basil
Paprika
Coriander

Cook ground beef in skillet, crumble and drain, reserving liquid/fat.  

Secret number one:  Heat bacon grease in large pot, I use 6 qt enamel coated cast iron for this.  Add 2 tablespoons of the liquid/fat from the beef.  Add onions.  Cook until onions start to brown and there is some yummy brownings on the bottom of your pot.  When that point is reached, pour in half the beef broth.  Stir gently, dissolve all the yummy brownings into the broth.

Add the chopped pepper and celery.  Add the tomatoes.  

Secret number two:  Add white wine (tomatoes have flavor compounds that are only soluble in alcohol, and the wine releases that yumminess).

Add the coffee, Tabasco, and Worcestershire sauce.  Stir in the spice mix.  Add beef.  Add remaining beef broth to get consistency right.  Stir, bring to gentle boil, turn down heat and let it cook for an hour or three, stirring every now and then.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Go to www.AllRecipes.com
> 
> Learn to use their site.


One of my favorites from that site:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Curry-C...mp/Detail.aspx

I serve it with coconut rice (rice cooked in half coconut milk and half water, once it is done I stir in toasted coconut and toasted slivered almonds.)

REALLY good stuff.



Had to add this one, too - another of my favorites from that site:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Brazili...lk/Detail.aspx

I cut the chicken into bite sized pieces.  Oh, and when you use turmeric, be aware that it DOES stain things yellow!

----------


## JoshLowry

> One of my favorites from that site:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Curry-C...mp/Detail.aspx
> 
> I serve it with coconut rice (rice cooked in half coconut milk and half water, once it is done I stir in toasted coconut and toasted slivered almonds.)
> 
> REALLY good stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


Those both look good!

----------


## Kotin

Kotin's Sunday Scalloped Potatoes:

Slice Potatoes thin or thick as you like

dice 2 whole onions

in food processor or blender mince garlic cloves with Extra Virgin Olive Oil until good thick oil is created

In a Bowl: mix Grated Cheddar and Pepper Jack Cheese, Onions, couple spoon fulls of Campbell's Cream of Cheese, Chicken Stock, Salt and pepper , and the Garlic Oil.

in a pan: oil the bottom and begin stacking the first layer of sliced potatoes, add cheese mixture after each layer of potatoes.

cover in foil and bake on 400 degrees for 1 hour and 10 minutes.

this is my own personal recipe and I love it. its easy, delicious, and filling.


will take you 20-30 minutes to prepare tops..

enjoy!

----------


## DamianTV

Pizza:

One telephone or cell phone
One phone book or flyer to a local pizza establishment
One $20 Bill

Use the telephone and lightly sprinkle the phone number onto the phone itself.  Answer the questions.  Let sit for 30 minutes.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Here are some of my family's favorite comfort foods.

*Sausage, Potato, Broccoli Soup*

2 lbs bulk sausage
4 lg baking potatoes
1 lb block Velveeta cheese (cubed)
4 cans cream of mushroom soup
4 (14 1/2 oz) cans chicken broth
1 (20 oz) bag frozin chopped broccoli
salt and pepper to taste

Brown and drain sausage.  Scrub taters and cut into bite-size pieces.  Cut cheese into large chunks.  Put sausage, potatoes, and cheese into 8qt stockpot.
In a large mixing bowl, combine soup and chicken broth.  Pour into stockpot.  Cook until potatoes are almost tender, *stirring often* so it doen't stick to bottom.  Add broccoli and continue to cook till vegetables are tender and soup is hot.  Season to taste.  Recipe can be halved easily.

*Confetti Meatloaf*

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1/2 lb ground pork sausage
1 C. stuffing mix
2 eggs
1/2 C. milk
1 C chopped peppers (red, orange, green, yellow)
1 med. onion, chopped
2 T fresh or dried parsely
1 C ketchup
1 1/2 t salt
1 t pepper

Mix all ingreds and form in a long rectangular loaf; place in 9x13" pan.  Bake for 1 hr at 350 degrees F or until meat is no longer pink.

----------


## Theocrat

Ingredients:
Peanut ButterJellyBread
Instruments:
A butter knifeA paper plateNapkinsToothpick(s)
Instructions:
Use butter knife to spread peanut butter on one slice of bread, and place on paper plate.Use napkin to wipe excess peanut butter from butter knife.Use butter knife to spread jelly on the other slice of bread, and wipe off excess jelly with napkin.Put the two pieces of bread together on paper plate to form a sandwich. (You may also feel free to slice the sandwich in halves or quarters, at your discretion.)Say grace.Pick up sandwich from paper plate, and place into your mouth, making sure you chew it several times before swallowing.Continue process until sandwich is gone.Put away ingredients and instruments, and clean up any mess which you've made.Use a toothpick to get particles of sandwich from between your teeth, and brush as necessary.

----------


## sevin

> Ingredients:
> Peanut ButterJellyBread
> Instruments:
> A butter knifeA paper plateNapkinsToothpick(s)
> Instructions:
> Use butter knife to spread peanut butter on one slice of bread, and place on paper plate.Use napkin to wipe excess peanut butter from butter knife.Use butter knife to spread jelly on the other slice of bread, and wipe off excess jelly with napkin.Put the two pieces of bread together on paper plate to form a sandwich. (You may also feel free to slice the sandwich in halves or quarters, at your discretion.)Say grace.Pick up sandwich from paper plate, and place into your mouth, making sure you chew it several times before swallowing.Continue process until sandwich is gone.Put away ingredients and instruments, and clean up any mess which you've made.Use a toothpick to get particles of sandwich from between your teeth, and brush as necessary.


Wow! That sounds really good, I'm gonna try that for lunch today!

----------


## PatriotG

> Ingredients:
> Peanut ButterJellyBread
> Instruments:
> A butter knifeA paper plateNapkinsToothpick(s)
> Instructions:
> Use butter knife to spread peanut butter on one slice of bread, and place on paper plate.Use napkin to wipe excess peanut butter from butter knife.Use butter knife to spread jelly on the other slice of bread, and wipe off excess jelly with napkin.Put the two pieces of bread together on paper plate to form a sandwich. (You may also feel free to slice the sandwich in halves or quarters, at your discretion.)Say grace.Pick up sandwich from paper plate, and place into your mouth, making sure you chew it several times before swallowing.Continue process until sandwich is gone.Put away ingredients and instruments, and clean up any mess which you've made.Use a toothpick to get particles of sandwich from between your teeth, and brush as necessary.


You left out:

1 Glass Cold (organic) Milk

After taking first bite of sandwich, wash down with sip of (organic) milk
Then repeat, until sandwich and milk are gone.

----------


## PatriotG

This is a simple one.

If you are preparing for 1 person this is basically it:

1/3 of box of pasta (ziti preferably but not required).
6 cloves garlic
4 to 5 Tablespoons Olive oil
I teaspoon butter


Boil water for pasta, once boiling thorw in pasta, cook for 7 minutes

2 minutes before pasta is done

Slice (dont chop) Garlic
Heat Olive oil in saute pan low heat, once heated toss in butter
Once melted, toss in garlic and saute until it starts to just turn brown. Dont let it get too brown.

Remove garlic and oil from flame, and drain pasta.

Toss garlic and oil onto pasta.
Sprinkle with Parmesan, a little pepper, and thats it.

So simple even I cant F--K it up.

----------


## TruckinMike

My lab "Maybe" killed one of our new-to-the-farm laying hens - that my wife just picked up from the coop!! ---however...GOOD NEWS..... like Dale Carnegie says, _"When fate hands you a lemon, make lemonade"_. In this case I made Chicken enchiladas!!  ...After scalding, plucking, and gutting of course.

I got this recipe from ALLrecipes.com. Except I added a half  can(small) of tomato paste, black pepper, 1/2 onion (chopped) and a big dash of cumin. Also it needed 10 medium tortillas instead of 6 large.

 INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)

    * 1 tablespoon butter
    * 1/2 cup chopped green onions
    * 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
    * 1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles
    * 1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
    * 1/2 cup sour cream
    * 1 1/2 cups cubed chicken breast meat (I used 1 whole fresh butchered, boiled, and shredded laying hen)
    * 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese, divided
    * 6 (12 inch) flour tortillas
    * 1/4 cup milk


DIRECTIONS

   1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a large baking dish.
   2. In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter and saute the green onion until tender (about 3 to 4 minutes). Add the garlic powder, then stir in the green chiles, cream of mushroom soup and sour cream. Mix well. Reserve 3/4 of this sauce and set aside. To the remaining 1/4 of the sauce in the saucepan, add the chicken and 1/2 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese. Stir together.
   3. Fill each flour tortilla with the chicken mixture and roll up. Place seam side down in the prepared baking dish.
   4. In a small bowl combine the reserved 3/4 of the sauce with the milk. Spoon this mixture over the rolled tortillas and top with the remaining 1/2 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese. Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until cheese is bubbly.

It turned out really delicious.. Try it you'll like it! Yumm Yumm.

TMike

----------


## MsDoodahs

I'm about to make this, so ...

Coconut Poke Cake

1 (18.25 ounce) package white cake mix 
1 (14 ounce) can cream of coconut (NOT coconut milk - this stuff is in the liquor section)
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
1 (16 ounce) package frozen whipped topping, thawed 
1 (8 ounce) package flaked coconut 

Prepare and bake white cake mix according to package directions. Remove cake from oven. While still hot, using a utility fork, poke holes all over the top of the cake. 

Mix cream of coconut and sweetened condensed milk together. Pour over the top of the still hot cake. Let cake cool completely then frost with the whipped topping and top with the flaked coconut. Keep cake refrigerated.

----------


## specsaregood

An original from the wifey and one of our favorites around the house....

*"Rainbow Pepper Pasta"*  
Ingredients: 
 1. 1 Bulb Garlic (diced) 
 2. 1 bag of whole wheat pasta (penne) 
 3. 3 bell peppers (assorted colors) (chopped) 
 4. 1 can of chichi beans (chickpeas) (strained and rinse well) 
 5. 1 can of diced tomatoes (Strained, no extra water) 
 6. 1 cup of diced parsley 
 7. 1 white onion (diced) 

Steps: 
 1. sautee garlic on medium in olive oil (of course) and some red pepper flakes (optional add a few fennel seeds) 
 2. when garlic becomes translucent, add in onion 
 3. when onion i translucent, add in chichi beans 
 4. sautee chichi bean mix for a few minutes 
 5. Add can of tomatoes (salt and pepper to taste) (optional: cayanne and white pepper) 
 6. Add pasta to boiling water 
 7. Add bell peppers to the sautee mix 
 8. When pasta is done cooking, stir it into sautee mix and remove from heat. 
 9. Let it stand for a few minutes while stirring 
 10. Mix in parsley once it has cooled a bit 
 11. Mix in some romano or parmigiana cheese 
 12. Serve.....

----------


## MsDoodahs

Spinach/Bacon/Chicken Salad

1 (10 ounce) bag fresh spinach, rinsed and dried 
1 lb of bacon, fried and crumbled:  reserve about half the drippings!
handful of roasted garlic cloves
2 poached skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
1/2 red onion, chopped
sliced black olives 
Fontina cheese, grated

Divide spinach into 4 bowls

Mix crumbled bacon, chicken meat, red bell pepper, onion, and black olives.  Divide into quarters, put one quarter onto each bowl of spinach.  Sprinkle on fontina cheese.

Heat reserved bacon drippings in skillet; drop roasted garlic cloves into hot bacon grease and mash with a fork.  Swirl skillet to distribute garlic around; pour about a quarter onto each salad.

----------


## MsDoodahs

BBQ chicken salad

2 poached skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, chopped 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
1 large red bell pepper, diced
1/2 red onion, diced 
1 (8.75 ounce) can sweet corn, drained 
1/4 cup barbeque sauce 
2 tablespoons mayonnaise 

Mix it all together, oh goodness, very yummy!

I diced everything up fine except the corn.  I put the corn into a clean kitchen towel and squeezed the excess liquid out of it.  I tossed in some black olives and some roasted garlic cloves and diced that up with the other veggies.  I also used more mayo and bbq sauce, too - I don't like dry chicken salads.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

Here's an easy one we discovered when we were trying to increase our yttrium intake:

Organic cabbage
onions and/or garlic
pastured pork sausage
red pepper
pine nuts

Start by browning the sausage crumbles on medium heat.
Gently saute cabbage and onions in the melted pork fat (we supplement with some of our own Raw milk butter) just until it is no longer crispy, but not until it is soggy.
Season with salt, red pepper and pine nuts (or shredded almonds)

It is important that the cabbage is organic because you want adequate sugars in it in order to caramelize.
The key to this one is simplicity. You can experiment with other ingredients, but it is best with just a handful of flavors.
It is virtually a complete meal by itself, ready in around ten minutes.

----------


## brandon

Best soup I ever had in my life.  Make this, you won't regret it.

*Cream of Crab Soup*
Makes about 10 servings

*Ingredients:*
1 pound Maryland jumbo lump crab meat
1 tablespoon fresh parsley
3 teaspoons Old Bay Seasoning
1/4 cup butter
2 pints heavy whipping cream
1 quart half and half
cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 pint milk

*
Directions:
*
Bring milk, half and half, and heavy whipping cream to a boil. Add crab meat, fresh parsley, Old Bay Seasoning, butter, salt and pepper. When it starts to boil, make a paste of cornstarch and water to thicken soup.

----------


## buffalokid777

Buffalo Chicken Salad.

I love buffalo chicken wings with celery and blue cheese, but they aren't the healthiest things out there due to the deep frying, here is a salad to get that great taste in a healthy package that is easy to make and inexpensive.

Serves 4

Ingredients

2 Large Chicken Breasts
1/2 Lb of Mesclun Lettuce Mix
Bottle of Frank's Red Hot Hot Sauce
Jar of Marie Callender's Blue Cheese Dressing

Optional
1/4 Sliced White Onion
Sliced Celery Stalks

Grill the 2 Chicken Breasts, George Foreman grills work great since you don't need to use oil or butter.

Slice the 2 chicken breast lengthwise in 1/4" Lengths and put in a bowl that can be covered.

Add Frank's Red Hot Sauce, the amount to add is really subjective based on how spicy you like your Wings, I like em Hot so I usually add enough to make sure most of the chicken is covered on top, Cover Bowl and shake well till all sides of the chicken strips are covered in hot sauce.

Place the Mesculn Mix Lettuce mix in 1/8 pound portions on the plate.

If you chose the onion option add these next to the plate.

Then divide up the chicken and add it on top along with any xtra hot sauce remaining in the bowl that is drizzled between the chicken strips.

Finally some Marie Callender's blue cheese dressing on the side as well as the celery on the side if you choose to, although for me the mesclun lettuce mix replaces the celery.

Enjoy, the great taste of Buffalo Chicken Wings in a much healthier salad.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Red Bells in Broth

Clean and slice 3 or 4 large red bell peppers into strips.

Pour a 32 oz carton of beef broth into a deep skillet; heat to boiling; put in pepper slices.

Keep the heat up - don't forget to stir!

Cook until the peppers are tender and the broth is very reduced.  It will get almost like syrup.

Serve with beef (today, I spooned it over hamburger steaks for lunch).

----------


## asimplegirl

One of my recipes on Zaar: Rated 5 stars

Seafood Gumbo



> Ingredients
> 
>     * 1 lb shrimp, peeled and de-veined (35-count)
>     * 1 lb lump crabmeat
>     * 2 dozen shucked oysters, reserve liquid
>     * 3 quarts shellfish stock
>     * 1 cup vegetable oil
>     * 1 cup flour
>     * 2 cups chopped onions
> ...


Comments



> I have not made this recipe...I don't have to. It is the recipe I have followed for over 40 years. I make the same recipe my mother's mother made. They come from the small town of Kaplan, LA, try to find that on the map. It was a delight to find it here. It is REAL Cajun.





> great! This tastes better than i have had at Prejeans!!- I used all "lump meat" since I didnt have any claw meat. I froze some for later.Thanks for this awesome recipe.

----------


## asimplegirl

Another of mine from zaar: Rated 5 stars

Plain ole Gumbo



> *   1 (5 lb)  stewing chicken
>     * 1 lb andouille sausage
>     * 1 cup oil
>     * 1 1/2 cups flour
>     * 2 cups diced onions
>     * 2 cups diced celery
>     * 1 cup diced bell pepper
>     * 1/4 cup minced garlic
>     * 3 quarts chicken stock
> ...


Comments



> Now this is good gumbo. I didn't use the garlic however and it is excellent. Reminds me of the great gumbo I have had with my dear friends in Church Point, LA.

----------


## asimplegirl

Yummy Pancakes (also one of mine from zaar): Rated 5 stars





> Ingredients
> 
>     * 1 cup all-purpose flour
>     * 2 cups instant oatmeal
>     * 2 teaspoons baking powder
>     * 3-4 tablespoons brown sugar
>     * 1/2 teaspoon salt
>     * 2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
>     * 3/4-1 cup nonfat milk (depends on how thick your batter is)
> ...


Comments:



> These pancakes are fantastic! Very filling and hearty with amazing flavor. I loved the oatmeal, the brown sugar and spices are right on, and the carrots and pineapples make these taste like "carrot cake pancakes"! I left out the raisins this time, and next time I'll add a handful of chopped nuts. Served these with maple syrup and just loved every bite - thanks for sharing this winner! Made for Fall PAC 2008

----------


## asimplegirl

Another of mine from Zaar: Rated 5 stars




> Ingredients
> 
>     * 2 (8 ounce) cans green beans (i like french cut)
>     * 1 (1 lb) package bacon (thin cut)
>     * 1 (1 lb) package brown sugar
>     * 1 cup pancake syrup
> 
> Directions
> 
> ...


Comments



> This recipe is delicious. My guests loved it also.

----------


## asimplegirl

Dirty Rice




> INGREDIENTS:
> 
>     * 1/2 pound chicken giblets
>     * 1/2 pound chicken livers
>     * 1/2 cup melted butter
>     * 1 cup diced onions
>     * 1 cup diced celery
>     * 1 cup diced bell pepper
>     * 2 tbsp diced garlic
> ...

----------


## brandon

I'm going on a camping trip this weekend.

Anyone have any good camping recipes they can recommend? I can either cook over the campfire or on a 22,000 BTU coleman propane stove i'm bringing.

----------


## asimplegirl

anything.. I would suggest plain ole gumbo, above.. you will not regret it. 

We just do fish or burgers or hot dogs, though...we are traditional.

----------


## brandon

> anything.. I would suggest plain ole gumbo, above.. you will not regret it. 
> 
> We just do fish or burgers or hot dogs, though...we are traditional.


Thanks, maybe I will try the Gumbo. Sounds good.  How many people do you think it would feed?

----------


## asimplegirl

Oh my goodness...probably six very large portions.  Whoever is with you will NOT forget it....if you really want to wow them, do the seafood one, but that is usually reserved for special occasions as seafood is expensive unless you live right on the water.

----------


## asimplegirl

If you get he roux right, it will be something that should be marveled at.... it will be dark like swamp water... that is when you have made a real Cajun gumbo..should look like this:



And, Holy Canolli is it tasty.

----------


## brandon

Hmm I really want to try it but I'm worried it might be too complex to make in the woods....seems better suited for a kitchen. I might still try it anyway though!

----------


## asimplegirl

As long as you use the little stove, you should be fine.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Out of this World Turkey Brine (Chicken, too)

2 gallons water 
1 1/2 cups canning salt 
3 tablespoons minced garlic 
1 tablespoon ground black pepper 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/3 cup brown sugar 

In a large bucket or container large enough to hold your turkey, mix together the water, salt, garlic, pepper, Worcestershire sauce and brown sugar. Store in a refrigerator, and soak turkey for 2 days before smoking or roasting. 

----

Don't use table salt - you MUST use either canning salt, or Kosher salt will also work (I used Kosher salt).  The grains are a lot finer with table salt so your bird will be inedible if you make the brine with table salt!

I brined a roasting hen for about 30 hours.  Cut the brine recipe in half except I used the same amount of garlic (we like garlic).  Rinsed rinsed the brine off the bird and patted it dry, then plopped it into an oval cast iron roaster completely unadorned - wanted to check the flavor impact of the brine only.  Oh wow - it is EXCELLENT!

I used a very large pot to hold the bird in the brine, but a tip I saw in the reviews at allrecipes.com:  use one of those roasting bags to hold it, and set that into a large container.  Some were saying they use garbage bags but *PLEASE DO NOT USE THOSE* - some are treated with insecticide!

----------


## MsDoodahs

2 tablespoons cornstarch 
2/3 cup chicken broth 
3 tablespoons soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast meat - cut into strips 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 green bell pepper, chopped 
1 (8 ounce) can sliced water chestnuts, drained 
2/3 cup cashews 

Dissolve the cornstarch in the chicken broth, and stir in the soy sauce, ginger, and hot sauce; set aside. Heat half of the oil in a wok or large skillet over high heat. Stir in the chicken; cook and stir until the chicken is no longer pink, about 5 minutes. Remove the chicken from the wok, and set aside. 

Pour the remaining tablespoon of oil into the wok, and stir in the onion, green bell pepper, and water chestnuts. Cook and stir until the chestnuts are hot, and the onion has softened, about 5 minutes more. Stir up the sauce to redistribute the cornstarch, then pour into the wok, and bring to a boil. Add the reserved chicken, and stir until the sauce thickens, and the chicken is hot. Sprinkle with cashews to serve. 

My changes...

I doubled the sauce.   I used fresh ginger, grated on a microplane, instead of the powder.   I also added 3 tablespoons of brown sugar to the broth/sauce base.

I cubed the chicken.   I minced a large clove of garlic and tossed it into the skillet with the cooking chicken.   

The veggies I used:   onion, water chestnuts, zucchini, celery, and carrots.   

I served it over coconut rice - simple version, just long grain white rice cooked in half coconut milk and half water.

Quite yummy.

----------


## specsaregood

I posted this in another thread and somebody reminded me of this thread.....so for posterity:

*Broccoli Rabe and beans pasta*
Ingredients:
1. 1 Bulb Garlic (diced)
2. 1 bag of whole wheat pasta (penne)
3. 2 Heads of Broccoli Rabe aka:rapini (chopped)
4. 1 can of cannelini beans or red kidney beans (strained and rinse well)
5. white pepper or black pepper and red pepper flakes
6. grated parmigiana or romano cheese.
7. olive oil

Steps:
1. sautee pan: sautee garlic on medium in olive oil (of course) and some red pepper flakes
2. Boil pasta and strain, mix some butter in (optional) (keep seperate)
3. sautee pan: when garlic becomes translucent, add broccoli rabe, add salt and white pepper to taste
 stir well, cook until you can push fork through a stem (don't overcook)
4. sautee pan: mix in rinsed/strained beans and stir in lightly.  
5. When beans are warmed up: mix in pasta.
6. Top with parmigiana or romano cheese
7. Serve.....

----------


## Mandrik

I cook a lot at home, but one of my favorite recipes is one of the easiest to make.  It's tasty and good for you. 

*Chick Pea Soup*
1 Can of Chick Peas (garbanzo beans), 15 oz
1/4 cup of sliced onions (fresh or dried)
1 tablespoon Olive Oil
A splash of lemon juice (or half a fresh lemon/lime)
1/2 teaspoon dill weed
salt and pepper to taste

Pour the entire can of chick peas into a small sauce pan.  Do not drain & rinse--the "juice" is the best part.  Add a splash of water to the empty can, mix it around, and dump contents into sauce pan.  Combine all other ingredients into the sauce pan, stir, and bring contents to boil.  Once it starts boiling, turn the temperature down to low, cover, and cook for 9-12 minutes (depending how firm or soft you like the beans).  Enjoy with a big hunk of bread to soak up all the juices when the beans are gone.

This is a filling, healthy meal that is cheap & tasty.  I buy cans of chick peas for about 60 cents.  I've given this recipe to poor college friends in the past and they all agreed that it sure beat the hell out of Ramen!

Enjoy!  

edit: Added a pic!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Just made this tonite, and oh gosh, it is quite tasty!

Apple, Pear, and Cranberry Crisp

Ingredients

2 Rome Beauty apples - peeled, cored, and cubed
2 Comice pears - peeled, cored, and cubed
1/2 cup dried cranberries
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons honey
1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup quick cooking oats
1/4 cup ground walnuts
1/2 cup butter

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease an 8 inch baking dish. 
2.Mix the apples, pears, cranberries, 1 tablespoon flour, honey, and lemon juice in the prepared dish. 
3.In a bowl, mix 1/2 cup flour, brown sugar, oats, walnuts, and butter to the consistency of coarse crumbs. Sprinkle loosely over the fruit mixture. 
4.Bake 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until brown and crisp on top. 

from www.allrecipes.com

oh - I used golden delicious apples and bosc pears.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Wow MsD that sounds soooo good. yum Perfect for Fall.

----------


## rancher89

I just spent all day today (still unemployed )  Anywho, I ran across some really awesome stuff I've collected over the years.  If ya'll are reallll good I'll share my Mediterranean, jerk and blackened rub/ seasonings.  Oh yeah, I've got a killer brisket rub too.

anyhoo....

this first one is from Threadgills in Austin, where Janis Joplin used to sing to about 30 people...

1 medium cabbage
6 slices of bacon
1/2 medium onion, sliced
10 oz chicken stock
1 16 oz can of diced tomato
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
White pepper to taste
celery salt to taste

Cook bacon til it's crisp, drain on a paper towel, saute onions in bacon grease, set aside.   Combine tomatoes, tomato sauce, chicken stock, and spices.  Add bacon, onions and drippings.  Remove cabbage heart, rinse and chop, coarsely.  Add cabbage and cook on medium heat.  Stir often til cabbage is limp, but crunchy.

----------


## rancher89

4 eggs
7 TBs granulated sugar
1 Tbs plain gelatin
1 1/2 C pumpkin puree  

(remind me to tell you about winning third prize in a pumpkin festival cooking contest with my pumpkin cheesecake, even though I used canned pumpkin, AND even though it had a big crack in it, but I digress.....)

3/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp freshly grated ginger
1/4 tsp grated nutmeg
1 C heavy cream

minced crystallized ginger for garnish

Beat eggs, with sugar, until mixture is light colored and thick.  Add gelatin and beat to blend well.  Mix in pumpkin puree and spices and chill mixture until it begins to set.

Whip cream into soft peaks, fold into pumpkin mixture.  Pour into desert dishes or large mixing bowl. 

Chill for 4 hours, decorate with crystallized ginger

----------


## rancher89

6 slices of bacon, cooked crisp, diced and fat reserved(do you sense a trend, I'm not a vegetarian...)
4 TBs unsalted butter
6 C peeled, cut up pumpkin (1 inch pieces)
6 C Beef stock
1/2 C Marsala
1 tsp dried thyme
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
toasted pumpkin seeds for garnish

Heat bacon fat and butter in a large stock pot, add pumpkin pieces and saute for 15 minutes, stir occasionally.  Pour in stock and simmer, covered, until pumpkin is very tender ( about 30 min.)  Remove from heat.  Add Marsala, thyme, salt and pepper to taste.  Process the soup in batches in blender, return to pot.  Add bacon.  simmer 10 minutes, garnish with the pumpkin seets  (6 portions)

----------


## rancher89

Trust me, this is to die for, a chef I used to work for used my receipe for his signiture dressing.....

1/2 C salad oil
1/2 C tangering juice
12 tsp salt
2 TBs honey  (add in small amounts, depends on how sweet the tangerine juice is)
cayenne powder to taste
fresh grated ginger to taste

----------


## rancher89

I'm parsing this to a smaller batch, originally this receipe made around 4 gallons of soup.....from my sous chef days...


1/4 C veg oil
1 1/2 C onions, finely diced
1 green pepper, finely diced
2 1/2 oz of canned diced tomato, drained
10 cloves of garlic, minced
1 1/2 TBs dry oregano
3 Serranno peppers, minced
10 C chicken stock
1 lime, grated, peeled and juiced
salt and pepper to taste

----------


## rancher89

I think they were called "glazed" carrots from the amount of booze....again, parsed down to a somewhat home version of an old restaurant oldie but goodie.

2.5 # carrots, pared and sliced
1/4 C sugar
1/4 C butter, unsalted
2 TBs Rum
2 Tbs Vodka
1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp real vanilla  (dammit use the real stuff......grrrr)

Stam carrots until they are tender, but crunchy.  Melt butter in sauce pan, do not let it get too bubblyu ( too hot)  Add sugar and stir and cook until the sugar is dissolved.  Remove from heat.  Add last four ingredients.  Toss carrots with glaze.

This is a company or Thanksgiving or Christmas or I had a bad day and I want a yummy for dinner receipe.

----------


## rancher89

This receipe is so old, I forget where it came from.  It is vegetarian, but it really does taste good.  I used to make it for my veggie friends who came over for T-giving.  It is the longest receipe I own, but the easiest to do once you get the hang of it.  Very adaptable to certain likes/dislikes....

1 stick butter or margarine or whatever passes for vegetarian for your friends..
1 large, coarsely chopped onion
1 C diced celery
1 C fresh mushrooms (good to mix it up, use a blend) sliced
8 to 10 slices of stale, whole wheat bread, cubed and toasted
1 C chopped apple ( use a tasty winter apple..)
1/2 C coarsely chopped Brazil nuts (I usually use walnuts instead, but any good nut will do....even pine nuts)
2/3 C raisins or craisins
2 eggs
1/2 stick butter (see above...)
2 cloves garlic, chopped (to taste)
1 tsp each of sage and oregano
1/2 tsp each of nutmeg, cinnamon, and powdered cumin
salt and pepper to taste (roughly 1/2 tsp each)
1 C dry white wine
1 firm pumpkin, 8-10 inches in diameter (it's important that the stem is attached and that it sits upright for presentation purposes...

Gravy--2 TBs veg oil, 4 TBs flour and salt/pepper to taste

Stuffing

Melt 2 TBs of margarine/butter in a large skillet over medium heat.  Saute the onion and celery for about 4 minutes, then add the sliced mushrooms.  saute for another minute, then remove the pan from the stove.

Combine toasted bread cubes and onion/celery mixture in a large bowl.  Toss in the apple, nuts and raisins/crasins.  Beat eggs in a separate bowl and add them to the mixture.

After stirring thoroughly, set the bowl aside and melt the remaining butter in a small frying pan until it's bubbling.  Saute the chopped garlic for one minute, then pour it over the stuffing, and toss.

Add the remaining seasonings, douse the mixture with white wine and toss again.

The Pumpkin

Cut a large circle from the top of the pumpkin, remove seeds and strings.  Fill the pumpkin to the brim with the stuffing.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.Place the stuffed pumpkin upright in a greased baking dish and bake 2 1/2 hours, basting occasionally.  Shell should be orangy brown and fork tender.  Let the pumpin sit for 20 to 30 minutes before serving.  (This last point is a life saver, all that last minute rush can happen AFTER the pumpkin comes out of the oven...)

Gravy
Heat 2 Tbs of veetable oil, add pumkin drippings and 4 TBs of cooked dressing.  Add 4 TBs flour slowly while stirring.  Add 2 C water slowly.  Season to taste.

----------


## rancher89

That's enough for one night.  Later dudes and dudettes!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Tried this tonight and oh it is sooo good!

You cannot tell it has buttermilk in it at all.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Butterm...II/Detail.aspx

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter
1 1/2 cups white sugar
3 teaspoons all-purpose flour
3 eggs
1 cup buttermilk 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 (9 inch) unbaked pie crust

Directions

1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2.In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until smooth. mix in the flour, eggs, buttermilk and vanilla. Pour filling into pie shell. Sprinkle top with nutmeg. 
3.Bake in the preheated oven for 60 minutes, or until golden brown.

----------


## Bruno

I made this cheeseburger soup for a work party by combining a few recipes I found and it was a hit.  Rotel gives it a nice kick, or leave it out if you want and add more diced tomatoes. 

Ingredients

1 lb. ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 Tbsp. sweet leaf basil 
1 Tbsp. parsley
1 14-oz. cans chicken broth
2 medium potatoes, scrubbed and coarsely chopped
1 14 1/2-oz. can diced tomatoes, drained
1 10-oz. can Rotel
1 16 oz. package Velveeta, cubed
1 6-oz. can tomato paste
1/4 cup ketchup
2 Tbsp. Dijon-style mustard
1 dill pickle, minced
1 cup whole milk
Toasted buns or rolls
Cheeseburger toppings, such as pickles, onions, lettuce, mustard, and/or ketchup (optional)

directions

In 4-quart Dutch oven cook beef, onion, celery, basil, parsley and garlic over medium heat until meat is browned and vegetables are tender; drain off fat. Sprinkle flour on beef mixture; cook and stir 2 minutes. Stir in broth and potatoes. Bring to boiling, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat. Simmer, covered, 10 minutes or until potatoes are tender.
Stir in tomatoes, Rotel, cheese, tomato paste, ketchup, pickles, and mustard. Cook and stir until cheese is melted and smooth and soup just comes to gentle boiling. Stir in milk; heat through. Serve with toasted buns and cheeseburger toppings. Makes 6 main-dish servings.

----------


## Meatwasp

I found out you can make a super pie with frozen grapes. Tastes just like a cherry pie.
Roll 4 cups frozen grapes in splenda or sugar and two tblspoons cornstach sprinkle with almond extract dump in a pie crust dot with butter. cover with another crust and bake.

----------


## Elle

Epicurious.com is a great recipe site, so is joy of baking

----------


## thesurvivor

elk stew

Came across this recipe years back and since I eay the dickens out of elk... this is my favorite elk stew recipe... very good. Sometimes I leave out the Jalepenos but it is a matter of choice.

1 pound elk meat (the “jerky” cut works best, although roast is fine) cut into small cubes or slices
1 chopped green bell pepper
1 chopped bunch little onions and 1-2 inches of green stems
5 cups cooked pinto beans (beans prepared in a crock pot are best; if you use canned beans, rinse well)
1 cup cooked hominy (optional)
1-3 chopped jalapenos (optional)
*3 cups game broth, or low sodium chicken broth or water broth is tastier)
Salt and pepper to taste

Add Old World Ingredients for more flavor:
*One clove garlic
*One bunch chopped celery with leaves (leaves are key!) 


Sautee elk, bell pepper, onions, jalapeno, spices with three tablespoons of vegetable oil.

After meat is browned and vegetables are soft, place in cock pot with beans and chicken broth.

Slow cook on high for eight hours. Longer is better. Check every few hours to see if you need to add more liquid. 

Then switch to low cook for at least two hours.

You can prepare this stew in the morning and it will be ready for dinner. It tstaes best after 10 hours of cooking.

*Old World ingredient

----------


## rancher89

We had a big BBQ last Saturday (that's why I haven't been on rpf's for a while..)

Anywho, I'm pulling all the last minute stuff together and realized I had forgotten the cheese spread for the zillion crackers I had all laid out for the party. 

Never fear, I cut up a port wine cheese ball into smallish chunks, added a tub of cream cheese, half a bottle of greek dressing and half and half to get the right consistancy, whipped it up in the food processor---- I really liked the port wine/chedder-parmesean cheese flavor!

Not a cracker or drop of cheese spread left over.....

----------


## LittleLightShining

I was looking for this thread yesterday! Thanks for bumping it

----------


## je_dryst03

I have seen a good thread so far in this forum so i signed up..... Nice to be here....

----------


## amy31416

> I have seen a good thread so far in this forum so i signed up..... Nice to be here....


Welcome. This thread is one of my favorites.

----------


## rancher89

Welcome je, I also like the survival threads, what to store, how to store, how much to store.

I am an avid gardener as well.

I don't know how many receipes I have, but I have lots of basic, from scratch ones that can help in a pinch.

My all time fav cookbook is the "Joy of Cooking."  If you need to know how to make yogurt, it's there.  Any of the basic, usually store bought mix type things, are in this cookbook and will help you navigate shortages..."just sayin'"  LOL!

----------


## nayjevin

//

----------


## Theocrat

Ingredients:
Can of soupSaltPepper

Instruments:
Can openerPot or bowlStove or microwaveSpoon

Instructions:
Open can of soup using can opener.Pour soup into a pot or bowl.Put pot or bowl on a stove or in a microwave.Turn on stove or microwave.Let stove or microwave heat up soup.Take soup off stove or out of microwave when hot (You should see steam rising from soup).Put salt and pepper into soup.Take a spoon and stir salt and pepper into soup.Eat and enjoy.

----------


## amy31416

> Ingredients:
> Can of soupSaltPepper
> 
> Instruments:
> Can openerPot or bowlStove or microwaveSpoon
> 
> Instructions:
> Open can of soup using can opener.Pour soup into a pot or bowl.Put pot or bowl on a stove or in a microwave.Turn on stove or microwave.Let stove or microwave heat up soup.Take soup off stove or out of microwave when hot (You should see steam rising from soup).Put salt and pepper into soup.Take a spoon and stir salt and pepper into soup.Eat and enjoy.


You add salt to canned soup? 

Well they ought to make a law against that....

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Alright, Here's a real easy one that everyone just love love loves!
> 
> Easy Crunchy Onion Chicken
> 
> 1lb bnls skinless chicken breasts
> Lg. can french fried onions
> 1 egg beaten
> 
> Crush fried onions in gallon plastic bag
> ...


french fried onions are amazing. the dankest.

----------


## rancher89

> Not quite a recipe but check out my opus on freezing vegetables:
> 
> http://nayjevin.com/blog/cooking/freezing-vegetables/


I take my cilantro, and other similar herbs that I don't dry like lemon grass, and puree them with either water or butter, depending on what herb it is and what I might want to use it for.  Cilantro butter is heavenly on fresh grilled fish or steak....I spread it out on a sheet pan and freeze it, then break it up in chunks when I need some.

I"ve been freezing my tomatos whole, run water over them when you need them and the skins peel right off.  Takes up more room though, I'll probable peel them first this year, I've planted three times as many tomato plants.

My mom froze her peppers like you did, we dried them instead.  This year I'm growing more "sweet" type peppers and plan on freezing lots of diced peppers.

We dried onions and potatoes last year, this year we are growing tons more of onions and will probably freeze some.

Same with the zuchs, I'll have too many, so will freeze some.  I took pics the other day, green beans and sugar snaps are almost a foot high, things are coming up all over....grins!  I"ll post when I get a chance.

----------


## libertybrewcity

anyone have any good hot sauce recipes?

----------


## amy31416

This was so unexpectedly good that I had to post--I wasn't expecting to like kale, but it seemed to add an almost bacony flavor. Oh, chop up the kale finely, otherwise it's a bit like seaweed. It's also good with a slice of swiss melted on top. 

*Bean soup with kale*

Ingredients

    * 1 tablespoon olive oil or canola oil
    * 8 large garlic cloves, crushed or minced
    * 1 medium yellow onion, chopped
    * 4 cups chopped raw kale
    * 4 cups low-fat, low-sodium chicken or vegetable broth
    * 2 (15 ounce) cans white beans, such as cannellini or navy, undrained
    * 4 plum tomatoes, chopped
    * 2 teaspoons dried Italian herb seasoning
    * Salt and pepper to taste
    * 1 cup chopped parsley

Directions

   1. In a large pot, heat olive oil. Add garlic and onion; saute until soft. Add kale and saute, stirring, until wilted. Add 3 cups of broth, 2 cups of beans, and all of the tomato, herbs, salt and pepper. Simmer 5 minutes. In a blender or food processor, mix the remaining beans and broth until smooth. Stir into soup to thicken. Simmer 15 minutes. Ladle into bowls; sprinkle with chopped parsley.

----------


## amy31416

Bump...because I need some new recipes that folks have actually tried--and I'm going shopping tomorrow at the local insanity-mart which carries all kinds of exotic produce.

----------


## amy31416

This pasta is addictive, try at your own risk:

Greek pasta with shrimp (going completely off memory here)

Cook some pasta--preferably angel hair or linguine. I usually use about 1lb.

You'll need:

garlic (about 3 cloves worth)
artichokes (canned or jarred, cut into quarters)
shrimp (uncooked) about a pound
fresh tomatoes, chopped (about 3 romas)
feta cheese, cut into cubes (approximately half a pound)
parsley, chopped (a bunch)
olive oil (2 TBSP)
white wine or chicken broth (or a combination of both--one cup total?)
1 lemon

In a saute pan, heat olive oil mildly--you don't want it scorching hot or you'll burn the garlic...add garlic and saute just until fragrant. Add shrimp and saute just until it gets some color. Add artichokes, stir about for around a minute. Add wine/broth, tomatoes and the cooked pasta...cook for about 30s before adding feta cheese, and the juice of one lemon...give the pasta (al dente, of course) a bit of time to absorb the flavors and the feta a bit to mostly melt/break up into the dish (stir it a decent amount.) Add as much salt and parsley as you like. 

Get plate, fork and stuff yourself silly. If you want to stretch the shrimp, cut it in half, right down the center...if you have loads of it and money is no concern, add a bunch of it because it's freaking delicious.

As long as you don't burn the garlic, you can't mess this up. It's absolutely fantastic.

----------


## MelissaWV

If you're going to freeze seasoning (as some in the thread have discussed), you might want to consider an ice cube tray used exclusively for doing so.  It gives you consistent sizing and is a lot less annoying than freezing a pan or a plastic container full of broth/herbs/etc..

----------


## amy31416

^^^

Good suggestion. I also like to do that with chicken broth, so it's easier to dole out smaller quantities when needed.

How about some pita bread? Okay...

Pita bread can be made from normal bread dough, so if you have a favorite recipe, try it and it will probably work. But here's a general recipe for plain white.

3.5 C All purpose flour
1 packet, or 2.25 tsp yeast
2 tsp salt
warm water--enough to moisten thoroughly

Let it rise for the typical 1.5-2 hrs, punch down, knead, adding flour as needed to make it manageable. Break off balls of dough, about golf-ball size...let rise for another 20 minutes-1 hr. On a floured surface with a floured rolling pin, roll out until thin, turning after each roll in order to get a reasonable facsimile of a circle. Shake or brush off excess flour...if you find that the dough "snaps back" excessively, let the dough sit about 5-10 minutes so the gluten can relax, then roll again. Generally, I like to work on one, let it sit, move to the next, let it sit, then go back to the first.

Meanwhile, heat a cast iron skillet (or you can use a pizza stone in the oven 450-500 degrees), and throw one on...it should take about 2-3 minutes before it starts to puff up....when you start to get brown spots on the underside, flip it over and cook until you get brown spots on the other, then remove and set on a towel to cool. Sometimes only half will puff up, then the rest will puff when you flip it...sometimes it won't because it's ornery.

Do not add oil to the dough or to the pan, it will not puff and create the pocket. Don't cut open too soon or you'll fuse it back together. These do not stay pliable for a very long time, so plan on using within 24 hours, and toast any leftovers for chips.

This can also be flatbread, if you don't roll it very thin and oil the pan. Flat bread is also great for hummus or even a Middle Eastern-style "sandwich", or just with butter/olive oil and herbs. If you keep a giant vat of cold-rise dough in the refrigerator, like I usually do--you can just take some out anytime, and have fresh bread within 20 minutes. That method of keeping dough will eventually give you more complex flavors AND you save yeast, since you rarely need to add any more, just add more flour, salt and warm water when your dough level gets low.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Kotin

Bump

----------


## osan

Curry - chicken, beef, goat, lamb, shrimp, fish

Meats cut into 1 to 1 1/2 inch chunks.  Shrimp peeled and deveined.  Fish, any way you want, deboned.  Or not. 
Chicken should ALWAYS be cooked on the bone.  Another possibility is to debone,  crack the bones well and put into cheesecloth which goes in with the meat and is removed later, to be discarded or sucked on depending on whether you like marrow, etc.  The bones are crucial for the right flavor.

1# to 1 1/2# flesh of choice
Extra virgin olive oil sufficient for sauteeing
1 medium to large onion, sliced thinly
2 to 4 large potatoes (preferably golden) cut into approximately 1" cubes.
4 garlic cloves, chopped
6 elaichi pods (cardamom) crushed
2 - 3 Tb Masala (Garam Masala)
1 Tsp. tumeric.
1 - 1 1/2 Tsp. toasted, ground cumin
1 Tb. curry paste (red, green, or yellow)
8 oz. coconut milk
1 wiri wiri pepper or equivalent heat to taste, minced
salt to taste
2 cups boiling water.


In a large skillet, heat oil to medium high
Add onions and hot pepper, sautee until glassy
Add garlic and salt and sautee until garlic browns
Add masala, tumeric, cumin, and curry paste.  Mix well and let cook for 1 to 2 minutes.  Let it toast but do not burn.
Add elaichi, potatoes, and meat ( do not add fish or shrimp yet if using those).  Stir frequently and water will begin to escape the meat.  Cook this way under medium heat until most of the water is gone.  This is called "bunjal".  
When meat has bunjaled, add coconut milk and deglaze the pan.
Once deglazed, add just enough boiling water to cover the contents.  Cover and let simmer 30 minutes or so.  Time will vary depending on how much you have in the pot.  

When potatoes are done, the meal is ready to serve unless using fish or shrimp, in which case add those when potatoes are about 1/2 done.  Over-cooked shrimp are not so palatable.

Serve with rice or roti (like naan)

You will have to play with the ingredient proportions to arrive at a result that is right for you.  The ingredients as listed here are only approximations as I never measure any of this and just do it from memory.

A key here is to have GOOD masala.  Supermarket masala is not very good at all.  Go to an Indian grocer.  When you compare proper masala with that gotten in a jar from a factory, you will know what I mean.  The difference is quite striking.

One can make their own masala.  There are ready made bags of ingredients.  Also, toasted cumin is not difficult.  Put whole cumin into a medium hot skillet and toast it until the seeds darken to a light chocolate brown.  Be very careful not to burn them because it will become bitter.  Grind the seeds into a fairly fine powder (not flour) and store in a sealed glass container.  Toasted cumin is a fabulous seasoning and is far more flavorful than the raw seed.

This meal can be completed in about 40 minutes and is very tasty and sustaining.

----------


## sailingaway

have to try that.  subscribing to thread.




> Curry - chicken, beef, goat, lamb, shrimp, fish
> 
> Meats cut into 1 to 1 1/2 inch chunks.  Shrimp peeled and deveined.  Fish, any way you want, deboned.  Or not. 
> Chicken should ALWAYS be cooked on the bone.  Another possibility is to debone,  crack the bones well and put into cheesecloth which goes in with the meat and is removed later, to be discarded or sucked on depending on whether you like marrow, etc.  The bones are crucial for the right flavor.
> 
> 1# to 1 1/2# flesh of choice
> Extra virgin olive oil sufficient for sauteeing
> 1 medium to large onion, sliced thinly
> 2 to 4 large potatoes (preferably golden) cut into approximately 1" cubes.
> ...

----------


## osan

> have to try that.  subscribing to thread.


I will try to get the wife to recite the recipe for pepper pot.  It is one of my favorite dishes but I can never remember how to make it.  Everyone for whom we make it loves it.  You will, however, have to find good casareep, which can be difficult in places like WV. 

Roti is easy to make but should be shown in order to be understood.  if you have any Indian friends who cook, ask them to show you.  It is endlessly useful to know how to make such flat breads for oneself.  There are several types as well.

Jeez... it's 1 AM here and I feel like cooking something.  Dammit.

----------


## sailingaway

> I will try to get the wife to recite the recipe for pepper pot.  It is one of my favorite dishes but I can never remember how to make it.  Everyone for whom we make it loves it.  You will, however, have to find good casareep, which can be difficult in places like WV. 
> 
> Roti is easy to make but should be shown in order to be understood.  if you have any Indian friends who cook, ask them to show you.  It is endlessly useful to know how to make such flat breads for oneself.  There are several types as well.
> 
> Jeez... it's 1 AM here and I feel like cooking something.  Dammit.


I feel like having you cook something too!!!

but I guess I'll just have to figure it out for myself, basee on your recipes....

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Dang, I added a link in my favorites to this thread, made me hungry just perusing through the recipes here  ummm...ummm

_edit: thanks @osan and @sailingaway for bumping it_

----------


## TomKat

Here is my sister's favorite recipe from the greatest restaurant ever. R.I.P., Quags.

*Shrimp Diablo*

2-3  T. Oil
10-12 Shrimp
2-3 oz. Onion, diced
5-8 Jalapeno slices
2-3 oz. Tomatoes, diced
1 tsp. Garlic, chopped
1 T. Blackened fish seasoning
(1-oz.) Texas Pete wing sauce
1/2 c. Cream
(Rice)

Heat saute pan and add oil. Add shrimp, onions, jalapenos, tomtoes, garlic, blackening seasoning, and wing sauce. Add cream and let simmer until sauce reduces and thickens. Serve over cooked rice. Quagmires recommends Uncle Ben's Garlic and Butter Infused rice and a pinch of turmeric to make it yellow. Makes a single serving.

----------


## Carson

*Marthas Company Casserole*  _Beef, noodles, cheeses_

Servings: 6  
Temp. : 375
Baking time: 45 min. 

4 cups noodles (1/2 pound)
1-tablespoon butter or margarine
1 lb. ground chuck(hamburger)
2 8-oz. cans tomato sauce
1/2 lb. cottage cheese (1 cup)
1 8-oz. Pkg. Soft cream cheese
1/4 cup sour cream
1/3 cup minced scallions (green onions ok)
1 tablespoon of minced green peppers
2 tablespoon melted butter or margarine

Early in day:  Cook noodles a package directs; drain. Meanwhile, in butter in skillet, sauté chuck until browned. Stir in tomato sauce. Remove from heat. Combine cottage cheese and next four ingredients. In 2-quart casserole, spread half of noodles; cover with cheese mixture; then cover with rest of noodles. Pour melted butter over noodles, then tomato-meat sauce. Chill.

About 1 hour before serving; Heat oven. Bake

----------


## Carson

*Taco Recipe*


Ive been on a taco kick. 

I used to hang out with a lady named Josephine when I was about four or five. 

I liked tacos a lot so she said she figured she better show me how to make them for myself later if she wasnt around.

She stood me up on a stool next to the stove. It had a nice frying pan on it and she said, DONT TOUCH. ITS HOT! to start with.

First you turn on the heat under the iron frying pan. Throw in some butter. Then chop up some Onion into little squares or so and throw it in (About a third of one is good for me). You can let them cook a little if you want but I usually just get onto opening the can of Roast Beef. Dump it in with the gravy. I sprinkle a thin coat of Chile Powder over the top. Then I sprinkle on some Minced Garlic. You dont need this if you dont want. Then I just let this sort of cook slow uncovered so the gravy evaporates.

Next I oil the bottom of the little pan and throw in a hunk of butter. I go to opening the beans and then throw them in. This one I cover. It doesnt take much heat to get these warmed up by the time you are ready for them.

Now I mess around a little while and watch the beans and the meat every once in a while. What I watch for is the meat to cook down to where the gravy is about cooked away and the beans for not burning. 

Before the meat is all of the way ready I cut up some lettuce and tomatoes and make a little salad. I put some Balsamic Vinaigrette on it but you can also use a simple oil and vinegar dressing if you want. A little salt and pepper goes on the top. When it is ready I take it to the table. I also take the Mild Salsa and Tabasco, paper towels, Salt and Pepper and what ever Im going to be drinking.


Now I turn on the medium size frying pan on a medium heat and throw in a hunk of butter.

Then I cut up some Monterey Jack Cheese for the tacos and the slices that come out weird get thrown in the refried beans.

By now the pan is hot. I take a tortilla and put in some cheese and some of the meat. It doesnt take much (I get about 6 tacos to the can). I leave room for other stuff later. I put that one in the frying pan and then do another one real fast. With the pan I use two fit nice side by side.

While they are starting I take over any stuff I forgot to take to the table earlier.

After a couple of minutes the one side may be getting nice and brown already. I take a look if its okay I set it on top of the other one and then sort of scoot the one on the bottom over until I can flip it. Then I flip the top one. The second side gets brown a lot faster than the first side did usually.

While this is happening I put some beans on my plate and cover the pan and turn off the heat. They stay warm a long time. I also cover the meat that is left so it doesnt dry out before the next tacos. I also turn it off.

By now the other side is ready.

I take then to the table. Everything should be there by now.

I put some of my beans inside one of the tacos. Then goes in some of the salad. On the salad goes the mild salsa and the Tabasco. Then a little salt.

*Its just that easy!*











This is what you will need:


About an 8 iron skillet

A 12" copper bottom frying pan

A small copper bottom pan with lid

1 can of Herefords Roast Beef

1 can of Rosarita Refried Beans.

Half and Onion

Tabasco Sauce 

Mild Salsa

Head of lettuce

Monterey Jack Cheese

Butter

Newmans Own Balsamic Vinaigrette

Tomato 

McCormick Minced Garlic 

Chile Powder

Floor tortillas (Corn tortillas are okay for a change sometimes)

----------


## Dianne

Reading all these great recipes is starving me !!

Here are a couple of Southern classics:

*Rice Krispie Chicken*

2 lbs. boneless skinless chicken (who chicken cut up, or chicken breasts)
1 1/2 cups mayonnaise
3 cups Rice Krispies
Salt, Pepper and Paprika to taste

Clean and dry chicken.     Roll chicken in mayonnaise to cover completely.    Put Rice Krispies, salt, pepper and paprika in a zip lock plastic bag.    Crush Rice Krispies with rolling pin.    Dip chicken into bag, piece by piece and shake until fully coated.

Put in baking pan.     Bake at 425 to 450 for 45 minutes to one hour.    Crispy on outside and moist inside.


*CHERRY/JELLO SALAD*    Great to bring to covered dish dinner

2 small packs cherry jello
1 1/2 cups boiling water
1 small can drained crushed pineapple
1 can cherry pie filling
1 - 8 ounce package cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup sugar
tiny bit of vanila flavoring

Dissolve jello in the boiling water, mix in the pineapple and pie filling.    Let congeal in refrigerator.

Once congealed, blend cream cheese, sour cream, sugar.   Add a tiny bit of vanila and put on top of the conjealed jello salad.   Keep refrigerated.

*CHICKEN/CHIPPED BEEF CASEROLE*

6 chicken breasts boned and skinned
1 - 8 ounce cream cheese
1 Jar Armour Chipped Beef
1 can Cream of mushroom soup
6 strips of bacon

Spread chipped beef along bottom of a glass caserole dish.    Wrap each chicken breast individually with one bacon strip.   Place on top of the chipped beef.    

Combine the cream cheese and cream of mush soup and pour over top of the chicken.    Cover with foil and bake at 300 degrees for 2 to 3 hours.     Serve with rice.


*BARBECUE SHRIMP*     The No. 1 requested item for me to make and bring to any family get together.     

6 slices bacon
3 sticks of margarine
2 Tablespoons Dijourn Mustard (I use Coleman's Dry Mustard)
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon basil
1/2 teaspoon thyme
2 teaspoons ground pepper
3/4 teaspoon oregano
2 heaping tablespoons Zataran's shrimp and crab boil
1/2 to 1 teaspoon tabasco sauce
2 Pounds large shrimp with shell on

Place the raw shrimp with shell on into a glass caserole dish.  

Chop the raw bacon into bite size pieces, add to frying pan (I use scissors).    Saute the bacon so it is partially cooked.    Add margarine to the bacon and let it melt.      Add all the other ingredients (except the shrimp).   Let simmer for 5 minutes.

Pour the entire spicey mixture on top of the shrimp.   Stir and bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutes, stirring at 5 minute intervals.

Serve in bowls.... shrimp, sauce and all with a side of french bread for dipping.    I've been told in LA., they eat this shrimp with the shell and all; however, I prefer to peel mine as I am eating them.

----------


## Carlybee

Avocado Cilantro Lime dressing:

1 lg ripe avocado
1 cup greek yogurt
1/2 cup real mayo
1 cup cilantro
juice from 1 lime
1/4 pepper of your choice (I use habanero or serrano)
5 or 6 green onions chopped
2 tsp vinegar..white or balsamic..your choice
salt and pepper to taste

add all ingredients to blender and blend until smooth

serve as salad dressing, dip or sauce

----------


## Carlybee

Grilled chicken breasts marinated in ancho chili sauce
Slice into strips after done

On a large platter:

bed of chopped bibb lettuce and romaine
add chicken on top while warm
surround with peeled and sectioned tangerines, grapefruit, and blood oranges
top with chopped avocado and avocado cilantro lime dressing (see above for recipe)

----------


## amy31416

Really easy, we had this for lunch today:

Hamburger Barley Soup:

1 lb ground beef 
1 onion diced (yellow)
2 carrots (I slice then do a rough chop since I don't like cooked carrots much)
2 ribs celery, small slice, I include the leafy part
1 green bell pepper

saute in soup pot, add salt/pepper. When meat is sauteed through and onions are translucent, add:

1 large can of diced tomatoes
1 large carton of beef broth
water as needed (keep it "soupy")
about 1/2 C barley
thyme
rosemary
salt/pepper

simmer for about an hour, and that's it.

----------


## Origanalist

Place egg in boiling water, boil 12 minutes peel salt and pepper. Eat.

----------


## Carlybee

Strawberry peach vinaigrette dressing

1/2 cup strawberries
1 large peeled ripe peach
4 tbsps extra virgin olive oil
3 tbsps apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp liquid sweetener
1/8 tsp salt

blend in blender until smooth

----------


## phill4paul

Any one have good hot-sauce recipes they have personally tried. I know plenty of salsas and have already canned some. I've got a lot sweet, jalapeno and habenero.

----------


## Carlybee

> Any one have good hot-sauce recipes they have personally tried. I know plenty of salsas and have already canned some. I've got a lot sweet, jalapeno and habenero.




2-3 large tomatos peeled and cut in quarters...(I steam them for a few minutes to loosen the peel)
4-5 chopped green onions
1 cup cilantro
2-3 serrano chili peppers (or habaneros)
1/4 cup chopped garlic
lime juice from one lime
salt/pepper to taste

I have a nutri-bullet so it basically liquifies it.....haven't tried it in a regular blender.

----------


## Origanalist

> Any one have good hot-sauce recipes they have personally tried. I know plenty of salsas and have already canned some. I've got a lot sweet, jalapeno and habenero.


I've already posted mine at rpf's before. it's pretty basic and more like a pico-de gallo. Dice up your hot peppers, add to taste.

Dice up and add to processor in this order to taste, heavy on the cilantro. Hot peppers, garlic, cilantro, onions, green pepper, tomatoes and or tomatillos. Chop till chunky but mixed well, add lime and salt to taste.

----------


## nayjevin

Creme of anything soup
Angel hair pasta
Parsley
Casserole dish, cheddar on top

Mix and smell all your spices and add whatever.  Bake until not dry.

Everyone will agree that a can of chicken makes it taste better (except for the chicken).

----------


## Carlybee

Southwest Chicken Casserole (slow cooked)


4 lg chicken boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 can cream corn
1 pkg onion soup mix
1 pkg chipotle sauce mix
2 tsp bacon drippings
2 cans Rotel tomatoes
1 can green chilis
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup jalapeno salsa
Salt and pepper
Corn tortillas
Shredded cheddar
Sour cream

Season chicken with salt and pepper and brown in olive oil

Mix soup, milk, onion soup mix, corn, chipotle sauce mix, bacon drippings until smooth

Line bottom of crockpot with corn tortillas
Add chicken and cover with sauce mixture
Add Rotel,chilis and salsa

Cook on high for 3 to 4 hrs..stir..chicken should be falling apart

Line casserole dish with corn tortillas...add a layer of the chicken mixture, a layer of cheese and repeat layers with the last step being cheese on top.

Bake in oven at 350 for 20 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Serve with guacamole and tortilla chips

----------


## Carlybee

easy one


Pesto Parmesan Pasta

Boil one pkg penne or rigatoni pasta
drain in colander
while still in colander add 2 pats butter, one half cup parmesan cheese and one half cup pesto sauce...
blend well until butter and cheese melt

serve with salad and garlic toast

----------


## Dianne

Quick, good breakfast:

Toad in the hole for one person

2 slices white bread
2 eggs
2 slices cheese
butter
salt and pepper to taste 

take a biscuit cutter or a glass and cut out the middle of the bread.    Put butter in frying pan like you're doing a grilled cheese sandwich.   Toast one side of the bread and flip over.    Crack two eggs and pour one in each hole, salt and pepper to taste.    As the egg begins cooking per your taste, place a slice of cheese on top and serve when cheese melted.

----------


## Sanguine

Here's one for the holidays: 

Eggnog Affogato:

Eggnog Ice Cream:

1 Cup Egg Nog
2 Cups Heavy Cream
1 Cup Milk
1/4 cup Sugar

(splash of rum or bourbon may be added, though I don't recommend the brandy with the coffee)

Mix it all together, toss into the freezer for maybe 45 minutes, take it out, break it up and mix it, then stick it back in the freezer for two hours. It should make maybe 4 1/2 cups of ice cream.

Affogato itself:


1 shot fresh espresso
1 small scoop of eggnog ice cream (though scoop according to how you like it)
1 pinch of ground nutmeg
+small amount of lemon juice and sugar to rim it.  

Affogato is super simple, easy to make, and incredibly delicious.  Simply rim the cup with lemon juice and sugar, scoop the ice cream in, sprinkle a little nutmeg over, pour a shot of espresso, and maybe top with a little lemon zest if you want.  You don't need to make the ice cream (I admit that I don't usually, I just tossed together an ice cream recipe), but homemade ice cream is usually the best.

------

Mustard Alfredo:

2 cups heavy cream
1/2 cup butter
1 2/3 cup of parmesean cheese
3 Tbsp Dijon Mustard
2 cloves of garlic, minced.

Pour cream into saucepan over medium heat, add butter when bubbles form and stir.  Add in parm and garlic after butter melts, stirring constantly now. Take sauce off heat, stir in dijon mustard, and and let it sit a little.  Works well over pasta and fish.  Again, it's super simple but delicious to make.

----------


## amy31416

This might sound lame, but I find it addictive:

2 handsful of cranberries (raw)
orange slices, without membrane (2 med oranges)
sweetener of your choice

Throw in blender until everything's in small bits, best if eaten next day after sitting in fridge--I just eat it as-is

Also very good if you put it in a shaker with ice and and 1.5 oz vodka and make yourself a holiday cocktail.

----------


## Barrex

Beer.

----------


## Carlybee

Breakfast tacos or taquitos

Brown in butter 1/2 cup green onions until tender
When almost done add 1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
And 1/4 to 1/2 chopped jalapeño
Add 4-5 eggs 
Stir to scramble
Cook to desired consistency
Salt and pepper optional

Serve in soft flour or corn tortillas heated
Add cooked bacon or sausage
Top with shredded cheddar cheese 
Fold and eat

----------

